# Does anyone have an Ogre Booger label they'd care to share?



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I have searched high and low and cannot find a label for Ogre Boogers. I've found plenty of snot labels, but I need boogers. I'm needing a label that is round or octagonal in shape. Help!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

If you can't find one I will take a photo of my son and forward it to you, He's a huge 5 year old with a cold.


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not real pretty but I took about 10min and out this together, you could do a lot better if you took your time just using a simple clip tool and paint app. I know there are probably some photo shop experts out there that could really whip up something good.


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

one more quick one just using snip and paint


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I put one together since that fits with my funny/pun-filled labels. Here is a watermarked version. Let me know (PM your email) if you want the clean version!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

mejess68 - what program did you use to do those? I really need to learn how to make them. I'm using my daughter's laptop and I don't have 1/2 the programs I had on mine. 

Frankie - Is it me? I don't see the label.

You guys are so awesome for helping. I've got the boogers in a nice, awesome jar. Don't ask me what they are or how I got them, lol.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Darn it, sorry! Loaded the image in a private album... I'm a ditz sometimes.

Take a look now and let me know.


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Frankie's Girl
GiggleFairy, I am no graphic artist, what I did was only modify some other labels by using Paint its usually a free program on most PC's I am using a mac and had to pay 4 bucks or so and I also use a program called snip (free) and for PC there are many versions like capture. So basically used snip to capture a label then placed it in paint and erased what I didn't want then repainted the area (used custom color and captured the background color from the label) then used the text tool in paint to add my own text (layered several times overlapping, changing color variations and off setting a little each time) What I did was like coloring with crayons compared to what Frankie's Girl did.


----------

